# Ombre Nails



## Afterfiveee (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey, here's another tutorial =) Enjoy!


----------



## anna14smith (Apr 12, 2012)

Great

Thanks for sharing this............


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing! I love the ombre nail look - I need to practice it for myself. The colors that you used are great!


----------



## Afterfiveee (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks girls, I really appreciate it =)


----------



## jade121 (Apr 23, 2012)

Really nice and easy way to make such a beautiful nails.


----------



## camillealise (Aug 16, 2012)

have to clean up the edges still :]


----------



## TallulahVogue (Sep 4, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## lenneth291 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this


----------



## evlady (Sep 6, 2012)

I love doing gradient/ombre nails! I have done a lot of coloured ones, but my favourite has been keeping it simple &amp; going from black to white.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 8, 2012)

These are Gradients...Ombre is a diff shade of a color on each nail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyMist (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice tutorial and result!


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Sep 11, 2012)

I thought the ombre was just the hair coloring.... this is kinda cool for the nails too!!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love doing gradient/ombre nails! I have done a lot of coloured ones, but my favourite has been keeping it simple &amp; going from black to white.


Digging the black and white one...


----------



## missy plush (Sep 13, 2012)

this is so cool!!


----------

